# Help on the Predator.



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay so i have read through this forum and i saw a lot fo good and bad input for the Predator. Some people say they did not fell much diffrence, and some even say they got f*%$ed by Diablosport. On the other hand i also saw some very good feedback from people saying that they feel a huge diffrence, smoother ride, and good hp gains. Help me decided.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Best money spent...is do your mods and get a dyno tune by someone who knows what they are doing using HP tuners, LS1 edit..etc. Predators are ok...but like anything else...you need to know what the hell you are doing with them. For simple stuff like adding headers and a cai......sure, the Predator tune works pretty well. But for more major stuff, its best to seek a professional.


----------

